
Joseph Stiglitz: The economic mess private-equity giants have created - hhs
https://www.businessinsider.com/joseph-stiglitz-private-equity-impact-us-economy-jobs-wages-2019-12
======
memn0nis
Joseph Stigltiz is a nobel prize winner so it seems ridiculously of me to
disagree... but as someone who worked in the industry, the amount of debt that
lenders are willing to lend was not in our control - its a market with supply
and demand like any other. I don't believe that legislation that decides how
much leverage is OK is more efficient than a market that decides

